# 
,        (      - , , . - ),  ,   :
-
51-76.86 "     "- 
 76 -  86 - 
:     /     76  (,   ,    ).


 :   ,      . 86,     , , . 
    71 50
  79 71  86 71
  10.3 71
     86 10.3  26 10.3,    86 26
  ?

 ,  , -  26      86 .

----------

:
1.   76  86 
2.   51  76

:
1.       71  50 (51)
2.   ( )  10  71
3.           26  10
4.                86  26

   86   26   (  ),    .

   26           -   26   ""        .

----------


## Nastuxa

!!
  .  ,    .

60.1 50.1  
26 60.1
86 26 
   .

51 60.2
60.2 60.1
60.1 91.1

50.1 60.1
26 60.1
86 .26
   .

----------


## .

> 86   26


  .        ?  :Embarrassment: 
      76   ,       .   ,        .       -,     76 ?

----------


## .

> 


,    ,   ?

----------


## Nastuxa

> ,    ,   ?


    ,     ,    ,    .

----------


## gion

, , , .    
51  71 -    (       ,     . )

91.2   51 -  

51  86 -     (   86 ,  76?)

51  90 -       (       ,    ?)

 : 
26  69     ,  
69  51   

26  68  
70  68  
68  51  
70  51      

99  68    
68  51    

  ,        -,  : 
55  51
70  55 ?

  .

----------


## .

> 51  71 -


 -      ,     .          ,      .   ,    ?       ?   ?  ?




> (   86 ,  76?)


 ,        




> ,    ?


    ,   .  ,   "    "?

----------


## gion

,     :
50  67  
51  50 




> ,   "    "?


  :      .          .    ?

----------


## .

..

----------


## gion

,     :
62  90   
90  68  
51  62    ?

----------


## .



----------


## gion

> 


  :yes:

----------


## IrinaKK

,

    ,   .,          .   : 
10.02 / 60     
86 / 10.02    
  10    86?

----------


## IrinaKK

,                   /     01.01.2012 ???

!

----------


## .

> 10    86?


,       ,       86 .




> ,                   /     01.01.2012 ???


,    - ?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## IrinaKK

?  :Smilie: )
      ?  ...     :Frown:

----------


## .

*IrinaKK*,  -?         :Smilie:

----------


## IrinaKK

> *IrinaKK*,  -?


  :Smilie:  !

----------


## IrinaKK

,

 ,     :
 :   + . -  20  71,   86  20
 :   .10.06 . 71,   86  10.06

!!!

----------


## .

20   ,     10    20-

----------


## Anpetu

, !     ,  .   , ..     ,    .          .     ?   ,      91 .     91 .  ?  ?

----------


## .

?   86

----------


## Anpetu

> ?   86


,     .     .      86    .      /.       . ,          ?   ?     : 
51 66 -   
66 51 -   
 -  86 ?

----------


## .

,        .   ,     .     76 .  ,   86.     ,   ?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Anpetu

> ,        .   ,     .     76 .  ,   86.     ,   ?


. 76 51   ?
    ,    .         ,    ,   ,  ,      ,  .   ?

----------


## gion

, , . 
       ( ).        (   ),     /       .   ?      ,    (,    ,    .  ,      ,        ). ,   .

----------


## .

,    ?     ,        ? 
         .

----------


## gion

> ,    ?     ,        ? 
>          .


     ( )      ,        (  )           .   ,     .    ?     .

----------


## .

,       .     ,     ?

----------


## gion

.      ,    ,    /.       ?  ""     ?    :Frown:

----------


## gion

?    :    ,       /,        ... :Embarrassment:

----------


## " ""

( )       . 
        .       138150,00 .       - 100000,00 .         . .         ?

----------


## .

?

----------


## " ""

.    , ,

----------


## .

?     
 -      ?

----------


## " ""

: 1. , 2.       .
 :

----------


## .

38        ?

----------


## " ""



----------


## .

,  .

----------


## " ""

!   , .

----------


## .

?   .

----------


## 28

!  .          ().            ?

----------


## .

> .          ()


  ?     ?

----------


## 28

.

----------


## .

.   , 
08-86
01-08
86-83

----------


## 28

!  .     83?  ,    ,    .   .

----------


## .

,       .

----------


## 28

!    .

----------


## innari

,  
10  86?

----------


## .

> ,  
> 10  86?


     :     ?      10  ?
 ,    91  ?  ?    ,    91  ....    !

----------


## .

,   ,       ,  10 .




> ,    91  ?


   91  86.

----------


## zas77

> ,   ,       ,  10 .


-  (,   ). 
     HP-1132.

----------


## .

*zas77*,        .    ,    ,     :Smilie:

----------


## zas77

> 


   . ,     .     :Frown: .
 :Redface:

----------


## 28

!  ,           ?     6%.
  :
1) 60 	51 	     
2) 08 	60 	     
3) 01 	08 	       (   ).       ?      01? :Embarrassment:

----------


## .

.     ?

----------


## 28

> .     ?


.      ,      ?        01?   ?

----------


## 28

!
   .     ().       .
:  - 60  - 51 ( )
 - 08  - 60 ( )
 - 01  - 08 (   ).
     ,     ,       ,      .        010.

"    ,   ,        ,        , , ,         ."      .     (2012.)       .      .        ?
            (2013.)           ?      ?

----------


## .

*28*,   !

----------


## .

> ,      ?


.     . 




> ?


     ,         . . 
         .             86 .

----------


## 28

.  !!!      .

----------


## m6481

, ,  "  ".     ,     (    ),    : 
1. ,   -    62/1*90/1,    1   51  , ..       .
2.  - 62/1*90/1  90/3*68/2,    51*62/1;

      (1)   86/02 ( 86/02   :  86/02*76/09   51*86/02)?

: 62/1*90/1 ( ),  76/09*62/1,  86/02*76/09     62/1*90/1 ( )  86/02*62/1?   !

----------


## zas77

*28*, 
,           . 01    . 02,    . 
   ,        "  ".

----------


## .

> ,           . 01    . 02,


 6/01     ,     . ,  .      02    .
 ,      ,      ))

----------


## .

> 1. ,


    .   ,      .       ,      ,      .




> (1)   86/02


 .     ,  .             .

----------


## julia1976

!         ,   .

----------


## .

? 86?

----------


## julia1976

[QUOTE=.;54879903]    ? 86?   
 .

----------

